

The Org Charts Of All The Major Tech Companies (Humor) - thejbf
http://www.businessinsider.com/big-tech-org-charts-2011-6

======
ColinWright
Also submitted here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2707858>

and here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2710082>

